# a few of the gecko clan



## kupper (Aug 30, 2011)

*more*

been a little while between posts ........ probably because of my little moderator planned holiday :lol:

here are a few shots I have taken recently 

for those who follow my Facebook page you have probably already seen these but what he heck 


patternless pilb project , still on the go ! ......

sticking to my guns about staying pure with this line rather than crossing the patternless gene into them is proving to be a long haul project but looks to be getting somewhere , the male pictured ( lighter of the two ) is the son of the other one , his father was also the brother of the mother , with all luck patternless pilbs this year 






hypo x hypo levis project 

continued this this past season and made some stunners, still mixed results but with the second generation I found that the pattern ( purple areas ) where either reduced or enhanced depending on the female used so might pave the way for two mini projects or possibly even a separate line of patternless ( if I can resist cheating :lol: ) 










patternless levis project 

Absolute shocker with this project with the loss of the breeder female about 2 weeks after acquiring her , had to rely on using het females to produce with rather than my preferred jellybean x jellybean but hey still got the job done 

my bowl of jellybeans 













white amyae project 

pretty self explanatory this one , white + amyae = white amyae 










last but not least is a couple of hatchlings that just hatched a few weeks ago 






little rippers in there own rights 


ENJOY !


----------



## bluewater (Aug 30, 2011)

You truly are the gecko king!
I need some more of your creations mm hypo patternless!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

:shock: Can't get over those Jellybeans!


----------



## Digitaliss (Aug 30, 2011)

You have a stunning collection  Makes me want to start keeping Geckos..


----------



## CamdeJong (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice Chris! Looking GREAT!
Well done!


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 30, 2011)

Crackers mate... looks like your getting there with those patternless pilbs. 
Very interesting with the white amaye project, have you got a pair of them or is that the same specimen?


----------



## kupper (Aug 30, 2011)

those two photos are the same specimens but I do have another two that are from the same project there just not as photogenic as this one 



bluewater said:


> You truly are the gecko king!
> I need some more of your creations mm hypo patternless!



I don't need encouragement mate 

Thanks to all , I do have a few other projects in the midst but can't give away all the secrets ( honestly just can't be bothered taking photos:lol: )


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 30, 2011)

Woah, some of those almost look edible.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Aug 31, 2011)

They all look good but, I WANT a white Amyae!
I hope you have a lot of success with this particular line, so they become available sooner rather than later.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

Would love to take all of them off your hands lol.
Very stunning. Good luck with the projects. 
Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice Lizards , ya gonna Breed em?


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im not a fan of lizards of any size usually........but these guys are SO cute! I mean, they are just super adorable! Maybe this is where i need to be getting my partner to look, cause the bearded dragon thing just isnt happening, i still havent been able to overcome my fear, & i have been trying!


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 31, 2011)

Good luck nice looking animals


----------



## kupper (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks guys 

bluey yes I am breeding them again this year , got pre orders for a few of the projects and white amyae project is practically full for orders until 2013

got a few more projects in the pipeline but need to make some time to take some photos


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

HELLO Mr Kupper!
I so need to get in on a couple of these (been saying that for months now), you have even better geckos coming out all the time and your time and effort proves to be worth it 
I think the 2 new hatchies are so cute with their markings (i have seen the other pics and love them too). 
Will you have anything that isn't a special project available this season at all that isn't already reserved?
Great job and it's good to see you back on here with your posts


----------

